# Any one can suggest a led light



## Xaluti (Nov 29, 2017)

I need to buy 700 1200/1500 led watt lights any one can tell me best quality. We have a budget 250k any help please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samarta (Dec 6, 2017)

Are you trying to use just the one light, or several?  I like the blackstar led that I bought but it is only 135watts in the 2700K. I use a combination of CFL and leds with the balckstar usually only during flower. I get the 6,500K,5,000K, and 3000K from other CFL, and leds and switch the 6,500K out for 2700K in flower. It works for me and not real expensive. But even that combination I probably have over 500.00 in lights, but that includes some back up bulbs.  I never grow without some backup just in case.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2017)

Are you saying you have a budget of a quarter million dollars?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2017)

Lush LED!


----------



## RubyRed (Dec 9, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are you saying you have a budget of a quarter million dollars?






:stoned:


----------



## samarta (Dec 15, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess's Avatar

I'm not sure what you mean? Here's what I have. 

View attachment HPIM1161.jpg


View attachment HPIM1162.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 31, 2017)

Xaluti said:


> I need to buy 700 1200/1500 led watt lights any one can tell me best quality. We have a budget 250k any help please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well i would look at companies that specialize in large farming projects. Those companies people have named. Above are more for rec growers and not a large scale operation. If they are not doing reserch at colleges or in huge installation already then more than likely these will not be lights for you. My favorite light is fluenece but they are not good with customers service..i was told my light was broken needed to be sent in then told they were wrong with no explanation REALLY..i will buy their lights beacuse i beleive they are the best but they company needs much improvement.and im still mad at them..light works great but feel like i was lied too.


----------



## umbra (Dec 31, 2017)

Fluence is the big player right now. I replaced 2 1000w MH in my tent with 1 spydrx . There are commercial growers in Cali using them. Look them up on youtube, there is a head to head comparison with double ended HPS vs the spydrx+. Eye opener for sure.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 31, 2017)

umbra said:


> Fluence is the big player right now. I replaced 2 1000w MH in my tent with 1 spydrx . There are commercial growers in Cali using them. Look them up on youtube, there is a head to head comparison with double ended HPS vs the spydrx+. Eye opener for sure.



X 2...Only thing is i havent seen any company to build anything comparable. I have used other large op lights such as lumi grow and illumitex and tbey dont come close.. So as of now i would say they are the only especially with close proximity vert farming(which is future for large scale ops..tech


----------



## Locked (Dec 31, 2017)

I bought a King Plus 1200w LED Grow Light Double Chips Full Spectrum with UV and IR for Greenhouse Indoor Plant Veg and Flower for 179.00 on Amazon back in November 2016 and it works great. They are 50 bucks cheaper now. 129.00 plus free 2 day shipping for Prime Members. I also have a Mars LED that has worked great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2018)

samarta said:


> The Hemp Goddess's Avatar
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean? Here's what I have.



250K is $250,000, which is a quarter of a million dollars.  You said that 250K was your budget, I was just asking if that was correct.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 2, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> 250K is $250,000, which is a quarter of a million dollars.  You said that 250K was your budget, I was just asking if that was correct.



Wrong person hemp..this guy was not OP..tech


----------



## key2life (Feb 2, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I bought a King Plus 1200w LED Grow Light Double Chips Full Spectrum with UV and IR for Greenhouse Indoor Plant Veg and Flower for 179.00 on Amazon back in November 2016 and it works great. They are 50 bucks cheaper now. 129.00 plus free 2 day shipping for Prime Members. I also have a Mars LED that has worked great.



Hamster Lewis - I came across a 1500 for a great deal and was wondering if you're following the recommended height above plants from the manufacturer, or if you've found a better method through experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## key2life (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion, but already have the light I asked HL about.


----------



## Locked (Feb 2, 2018)

key2life said:


> Hamster Lewis - I came across a 1500 for a great deal and was wondering if you're following the recommended height above plants from the manufacturer, or if you've found a better method through experience.
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a 1500 myself and yes I pretty much follow the recommended height. So far so great. Plants love them and they run cooler and use less juice than the HID lights.


----------



## key2life (Feb 2, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks - can't wait to try it out next time around.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 2, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I bought a 1500 myself and yes I pretty much follow the recommended height. So far so great. Plants love them and they run cooler and use less juice than the HID lights.


It seems LEDS are outpacing HIDS in terms of PAR, wattage, and heat. Very awsome indeed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2018)

Hammy, do you turn them off every 7-8 hours as recommended?  Do you know anyone that has tried the King COBs?  I think I am going to throw another light into my 4 x 4 tent for the CBD grow I am doing now.


----------



## tokenzen (Feb 3, 2018)

Send the money right and get a Fluence Spyder X, every light is built to order made in the USA, and they are amazing people to chat with, Everything else is childs play.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 3, 2018)

If I had 250k for lights I'd just buy 100w cobs and build the sun. Would take time but I'm positive, for the price, you could blow away any prebuilt light.


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2018)

tokenzen said:


> Send the money right and get a Fluence Spyder X, every light is built to order made in the USA, and they are amazing people to chat with, Everything else is childs play.



That's my opinion as well. Apparently, some of the big commercial growers in Cali think the same thing. They bought 100's of them. Their customer service leaves a lot to be desired unless you are buying 50 or more though. And FedEx is the worst shipper in the world.


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hammy, do you turn them off every 7-8 hours as recommended?  Do you know anyone that has tried the King COBs?  I think I am going to throw another light into my 4 x 4 tent for the CBD grow I am doing now.



No, they go off every 12 and then back on. The first King I have has to be a year old by now and it still works flawlessly. The Mars is at least 2 years old and same thing. It still works great. The only reason I replaced it with another King is I like how small the King lights are. The Mars is probably twice the size.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 4, 2018)

umbra said:


> Fluence is the big player right now. I replaced 2 1000w MH in my tent with 1 spydrx . There are commercial growers in Cali using them. Look them up on youtube, there is a head to head comparison with double ended HPS vs the spydrx+. Eye opener for sure.



Love those lights but up here in Canada, I get hosed. Couple hundred just to get it shipped here :-(
So, second best? Seems a lot of fuss about COB
Maybe this one in flower? 
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01L1Q5100/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
that's a 200w led, doesn't seem like much


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2018)

Hamster Lewis said:


> No, they go off every 12 and then back on. The first King I have has to be a year old by now and it still works flawlessly. The Mars is at least 2 years old and same thing. It still works great. The only reason I replaced it with another King is I like how small the King lights are. The Mars is probably twice the size.



I have a Mars light, too that I leave on for longer periods and it has not seemed to affect it.  Just curious.  The Mars lights "actual watts" is about twice that of the King Plus...do you suppose that is why it is larger?  For instance, my Mars 700W LED actual wattage is about 300 watts, while the 1500W Kind Plus is about 260W?

I was going to fire up one of my HID lights to supplement the LEDs I have for flowering, but am now considering buying either the 1200W or the 1500W King Plus LED.  This is a medicinal grow of mostly CBD strains and I've got enough plants that I am not going to be able to let them get very big.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't know if you have talked to them or not, but shipping is free. Customs maybe another cost, shipping is included in the price. I bought directly from them. Every hydroponic shop in the area is calling them to start stocking their stuff. I bought their razr as well for clones and seedlings. I posted a pix of the razr side by side with a 4ft, 8 light T5 setup, lol. No comparison.
https://fluence.science/


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have a Mars light, too that I leave on for longer periods and it has not seemed to affect it.  Just curious.  The Mars lights "actual watts" is about twice that of the King Plus...do you suppose that is why it is larger?  For instance, my Mars 700W LED actual wattage is about 300 watts, while the 1500W Kind Plus is about 260W?
> 
> I was going to fire up one of my HID lights to supplement the LEDs I have for flowering, but am now considering buying either the 1200W or the 1500W King Plus LED.  This is a medicinal grow of mostly CBD strains and I've got enough plants that I am not going to be able to let them get very big.



The King 1500W actually clocked in at 297 watts. My Mars came in at 286 watts.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2018)

You guys are getting me all worked up about LED. LOL

These cheapo lights like the King 1500. How many would it take to replace the 1000 watt HPS I have in my flower room now? The room is 4x4.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 4, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> You guys are getting me all worked up about LED. LOL
> 
> These cheapo lights like the King 1500. How many would it take to replace the 1000 watt HPS I have in my flower room now? The room is 4x4.



I'm in the market myself. I want Fluence but to get one up to my igloo, 1300- CA
grow stores never heard of them either sheesh

Almost bought a King brand too, and then those COB things intrigued


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> You guys are getting me all worked up about LED. LOL
> 
> These cheapo lights like the King 1500. How many would it take to replace the 1000 watt HPS I have in my flower room now? The room is 4x4.



2 would be perfect. You could theoretically get away with one but you could also get away with a 600W HPS as well. It just wouldn't be a stellar grow. 
I am running a 1200 and a 1500 King in my 4x4x6.5 Flower tent now. Plenty of light. That being said, prices have come down so far that cost wise getting 2 1500 Kings makes more sense. I bought the 1200 first just to test out the Brand.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2018)

Sopappy, I see that King is making a COB, too.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0I85WB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2018)

I am going to buy one of these tomorrow. Not sure which one yet. 

I have a problem coming up with too many plants for my space and I can put one of these lights in my 3x5 drying tent and use it temporarily to alleviate some of my space problem. All I need to do is remove the drying racks and hang this light.

I had no idea they were so tiny 7" x 14". Sure dwarfs all the giant HID hoods. This should be a breeze to just hang in the tent. No venting or fans to connect or anything. Hang it. Plug it in. The tent itself is already pretty well vented since I use it for drying.

So, one of these will be in a 3x5 with as many #3 pots as I can fit. Probably 6.

This is going to work out great. It solves my immediate space problem and it also gives me a chance to play with LEDs a little before I jump in and start replacing my HID setup.

Now, I was all ready to pop the 1500 King for $159 or whatever and now HG said... COB. Buzz word. I don't know what it means but now I want that one. LMAO

I don't really care  if it's $159 or $239. Same thing. What I like is it's tiny and easy to slip in and out of the tent. Or, so it appears.

So, is the COB worth the extra few bux?


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 4, 2018)

How important is the 'dimable' feature? It's only a few bux more.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 5, 2018)

OK, I couldn't wait. LOL

I went with the COB 1800 that HG linked to except I got the one with the dimmer.

And, I started thinking about the hassle of removing the rack and stuff from my drying tent. So, I just bought another tent, instead. LMAO

Geeze, talk about GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome).

I just BARELY have room to squeeze this tent into my closet with the other 3 tents. LOL

Everything should be here by Friday. By Saturday, I should have some of those Continuum under the new light. 

It will be curious to see of the 3 what the differences are. I'll be flowering plants from this same crop under 1000w HPS, this new LED and my 8 bulb T5.


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2018)

Awesome. Look forward forward to the comparison.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 5, 2018)

Sorry I couldn't wait for you're guys opinions on which light and the dimmer and all but if I wanted it by Friday, I had to place the order by 2:00 today.

Should be fun.

And, the new tent will be nice for experimenting. I barely have enough room in my 4x4 room to grow enough pot to keep me smoking. I pull about 5 pounds a year out of that room and I smoke every drop. LOL So, if I want to take some time off to learn about scrogging or hydro, and things screw up, I'm back to buying brickweed from my cleaning girl.

This way, I can keep my main supply going while trying new stuff in the tent. Might go hydro or organic in the tent. No need to cram for space. One or 2 plants. Maybe 3. Lots of room to play. LOL I'm excited.

Kind of scared though. I already got 2 warning letters from the power company telling me I'm using twice as much electricity as all my neighbors. Now it's going to go up. LOL Darn smart meters.


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

I usually run about 7,000 kwh a month. For a residence that is high, but for a farm that is nothing. I'm in a farming community so it doesn't raise any suspicion.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 5, 2018)

I used 2000 Kwh last month. Now, I'm adding another light and a couple fans. LOL


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

umbra said:


> I don't know if you have talked to them or not, but shipping is free. Customs maybe another cost, shipping is included in the price. I bought directly from them. Every hydroponic shop in the area is calling them to start stocking their stuff. I bought their razr as well for clones and seedlings. I posted a pix of the razr side by side with a 4ft, 8 light T5 setup, lol. No comparison.
> https://fluence.science/



I hope i have the email, I'll write back and ask about that. 

What can you do with old leds? That thing would render my two leds relics of the stoned age, they're about 7-8 years old now on at least half the time.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

bombbudpuffa said:


> If I had 250k for lights I'd just buy 100w cobs and build the sun. Would take time but I'm positive, for the price, you could blow away any prebuilt light.



there's something about multiple smaller lamps that I like, 
4 - 6 of these sound like plenty for my flower room
save me some interwebbing, what do you like?
are they building them in Kanada?


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2018)

https://cobkits.com/

http://ledgardener.com/about/


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sopappy, I see that King is making a COB, too.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M0I85WB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



thanks THG, look what I have to pay up here, almost double 
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01M0I85WB/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Don't we make LEDs in Canada?

I said 1300CA to get Fluence up here, more like 2K
too much darnit


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Sorry I couldn't wait for you're guys opinions on which light and the dimmer and all but if I wanted it by Friday, I had to place the order by 2:00 today.
> 
> Should be fun.
> 
> ...



I get email notices like that but I thought it was the nanny state stuff about saving electricity, what do you mean by a warning?
Cripes, I hope I get a warning ha!

Damn smart metres is spot on though, boy, did we get hoodwinked by those things. They can distinguish the different signatures of fans, blowers, heaters, lamps, vibrators, patterns anyone?
Install this thing so I can save electricity by using off peak, holy crap, did we ever walk in to that one hook, line and sinker.
If you don't have one, fight like hell.
Another damn transmitter, keep away from the damn metres too.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 6, 2018)

bombbudpuffa said:


> If I had 250k for lights I'd just buy 100w cobs and build the sun. Would take time but I'm positive, for the price, you could blow away any prebuilt light.



What do you think of this one?
https://www.growlights.ca/led-grow-lights/mars-hydro/mars-cob.html

or this one
https://www.growlights.ca/led-grow-lights/fusion-pro/fusion-pro-x100-led-system.html

(they cover 2x2 square, 4 of them in my flower would be hugely versatile, my plant heights are all over the map, and my trays are 2x2

what's so great about COB?

why 100W? price is not proportional to wattage, another 50 bucks for next lamp up. I like multiple smaller lamps though

or was that humour and I missed it :doh:


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 6, 2018)

Well, I don't know why it took so long but I have my new light today. Took them almost 24 hours. LOL

If Amazon is looking for my business, they are sure going about it the right way. I'm an eBay guy but the light was way cheaper on Amazon so I went that way.

So far, the 3 or 4 things that I got on Amazon were here next day or 2 days at most. I got an Amazon  delivery on Sunday last week. LOL

I have not even plugged it in yet because the tent (I bought on Ebay) won't be here until Friday. LOL

This tent is pretty far away from my power source. I hope it's OK to use a 20' extension cord with this light.

Getting excited.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2018)

Hackerman, did you get another 4 x 4 tent?  The 1800W only draws 325W, so it will be interesting to see how it performs.  I have a (mostly) CBD grow going that I just flipped to 12/12.  I am running an Apollo Purple Sun 700W COB that draws around 370W and a Mars II 700W that draws about 300W in a 4 x 4 tent.  I thought about firing up the 1000W or buying more LED, but have decided to just go with this lighting and see how it does.  An extension cord should be okay as long as you make sure to use a cord that is the proper gauge for the load it will be carrying.  And make sure you are not over-taxing your breaker.  You will most likely need to put this on another breaker than the other tent is on.

Sopappy, that sucks.  Kind of a big price difference...and takes 1-3 weeks to ship.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 7, 2018)

Yeah, I did get another tent. LOL

I need some place to experiment. I figure a 4x4 with 1 or 2 or maybe 3 or 4 plants will be perfect to experiment with scrogging and sogging and topping and fimming. LMAO Love the cannabis terms. LMAO

I need my 4x4 room just to keep me in the 5 pounds of pot a year I need to keep from smoking cigarettes. LMAO Told you I was f'd up. LMAO

Anyway, I figure the tent won't add much load. It's only one light. And, a small fan. I won't even have an exhaust fan or filter or anything. Just the light and a small oscillating fan.

And, I turned off my 6 bulb T5 so this is just about an even swap.

I keep an eye on my electricity. I am so fire paranoid. I feel the breakers every day and touch the cords and surge protectors to make sure they are cool. LOL

It would be awesome if this one light would serve this 4x4 alone without the need for more lights. These things are so small and easy peasy. All the venting and giant hoods and crap that goes along with HID. Gone.

I can see me replacing my 1000w HID pretty darn quick. For that room, I'll probably go top of the line (or close).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 7, 2018)

You are still going to have to run an exhaust fan.  The lights don't run heat-free and the plants need a fresh supply of air all the time the lights are on.  It would be great if you could run just this one light--the savings in electrical costs would be huge.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

tokenzen said:


> Send the money right and get a Fluence Spyder X, every light is built to order made in the USA, and they are amazing people to chat with, Everything else is childs play.



Yup, good eggs, here's some info for my fellow peoples in Canada, I was thinking of two but I'll get a rail up here instead

Thank you for the information! I was able to get the following prices for shipping our SPYDR units to the postal code provided. Each price reflects the cost of shipping a single unit:

DHL - $123.99 USD, $170.24 CAD

FedEx - $81.42 USD, $111.79 CAD

While FedEx is obviously the cheaper between the two, I would like to point out that DHL includes brokerage-associated fees in their price, whereas FedEx does not include this in their pricing but tacks on the charge before delivery is made. 

won't be fed-ex, thanks Umbra

I'm assuming the talking heads want their cut to waste on stupidity so that's close 1500- to my door
but I'm still leaning that way
6" from the canopy is amazing


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 8, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You are still going to have to run an exhaust fan.  The lights don't run heat-free and the plants need a fresh supply of air all the time the lights are on.  It would be great if you could run just this one light--the savings in electrical costs would be huge.



I have 3 tents in this room and I just keep the doors open on all of them. Then, I just keep the environment in the room right and I don't need to worry about each tent.

You can see that nice giant humidifier in the background. 

I have fresh air coming into the room from another part of the house (plus the regular home HVAC vents)  and the room is vented to the home's cold air returns for exhaust.

I do have an exhaust fan in my flower room because it is separate but in the veg/clone room, I just keep the room itself, proper and the tents ride for free.

Then, I have an oscillating fan in front of each tent to stir the air.

Here's an example. Maybe I'll do a video tour of my grow op. LOL 

View attachment room.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 8, 2018)

Here is a wider shot of that tent.

As you can see, I do have an exhaust system set up. I have only used it once or twice but on rare occasions, I have reason to close the tents and turn on the exhaust fans.

You can't really see it well but there is a T between the fan and the filter. If I remove that big round shiny cap, the exhaust bypasses the filter and just pulls the air from the room. This tent is exhausted into the ceiling.So, on rare occasions if the room gets too hot, I turn that on and it's like a whole house fan. Clears the room in minutes.

Since I only veg in this room, filters are not really needed. However, since I am going to flower in this room today, I'll probably need the filters.

We'll see. 

View attachment room2.jpg


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

sopappy said:


> Yup, good eggs, here's some info for my fellow peoples in Canada, I was thinking of two but I'll get a rail up here instead
> 
> Thank you for the information! I was able to get the following prices for shipping our SPYDR units to the postal code provided. Each price reflects the cost of shipping a single unit:
> 
> ...



At 6" from the plants and they started bleaching, I'm closer to 18" and plants like it


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

umbra said:


> At 6" from the plants and they started bleaching, I'm closer to 18" and plants like it



That thing is all over google now, had trouble finding the site 
but got a manual I couldn't find at the site!

"With a thickness of only 4.6 thin, and recommended mounting height just 6 from the top of the canopy, the SPYDR family is purposefully designed for vertical farming  from veg to bloom"

Even with the light mover, you got bleaching? This might be the deal breaker for me, I have a 7ft ceiling nothing worse than trying to super crop or bend them away half way thru flower, if I'll still have to do that :-(
on the bright side, I don't have real money, you saved me a bundle.
thank you for posting that!


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

plants really didn't stretch very much and I didn't grow clones in there, I grew from seed and sexed everything so height wise they are all over the place. But I'm planning on doing a second 1 and doing 2 levels in the tent, with no issues. Again to test how well they do with this set up. The razr is ideal for clones and seedlings and vertical farming.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

umbra said:


> plants really didn't stretch very much and I didn't grow clones in there, I grew from seed and sexed everything so height wise they are all over the place. But I'm planning on doing a second 1 and doing 2 levels in the tent, with no issues. Again to test how well they do with this set up. The razr is ideal for clones and seedlings and vertical farming.



ha, they're stretching because of my shitty leds, I bet they don't with those.
Great, now i'm agonizing over them again...

what about that lightmover at 6 inches, they still bleached?


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

yes some did bleach, however many didn't. Because they were seedlings some grew faster than others. There is a dimmer feature that I could have used, but I chose to raise the lights some.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 9, 2018)

WOW!!!!! Man, is this thing bright. I am seeing spots just from being in the same general area and working. LOL I may have to close this tent after all. LOL Good thing it has a dimmer. LOL

Do I need some kind of special glasses to work around LED lights?

I have some transplanting to do. I'll post some pics in my journal later.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> WOW!!!!! Man, is this thing bright. I am seeing spots just from being in the same general area and working. LOL I may have to close this tent after all. LOL Good thing it has a dimmer. LOL
> 
> Do I need some kind of special glasses to work around LED lights?
> 
> I have some transplanting to do. I'll post some pics in my journal later.



They sell glasses but they are pricey. I just don't look right at them.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 9, 2018)

OK, I learned one thing already. The LED I get for my main room will not be Blurple. It makes it very difficult to see the plants. Everything is grape. Noticing any kind of yellowing or even early necrosis is going to be very difficult to see under this blurple light.

Definitely white LED next time.

Blurple light doesn't bother anyone else?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2018)

Actually, I find that yellowing and necrosis seems to show up more under the purple (Apollo Purple Sun) light I have.  But I generally move my plants around and/or take them out of the tent to inspect them every 10 days or 2 weeks.  I also like to rotate them within their space so the same plant occupies different places in the tent during their lifetime.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2018)

How are these LED lights for vegging? I love my 8 bulb T5 but it doesn't fit well into a 4x4 tent so I use a 3x5.

In a 3x5 tent you have 15 SF and I can get 8 #3 nursery pots in it. 2 rows of 4 pots. The tent is actually 30" x 58".

A 4x4 is only 1 SF bigger but I can put 16 #3 pots in it. Twice as many pots for only 1 more SF. Seems crazy.

If I could use this LED light and the 4x4 tent for veg, it would fit into the system much better with my 4x4 flower room.

You'll have to pry the T5 away from me. I really love this thing for veg. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2018)

I used both the T5 and the LEDs this grow.  Part of this regime was because I got lazy.  They were kept in Solo cups for too long (and suffered for it).  I started them under the T5s in solo cups and had them under the T5s for about 3 weeks, then transplanted them and moved them into the tent under one LED.  Sometime before I switched to flowering (a week ago), I added the second LED.  I have a 2' 12 tube T5 that has become my favorite T5.  I doubt that I will ever quit using it.  Even with the LEDs, I see myself starting the plants under the T5.        

Also if your 3 x 5 tent is actually only 30 x 58, then it isn't 15 sq ft and it isn't just a sq ft smaller than the 4 x 4.  The area of a tent that is 30 x 58 is just 12 sq ft--so it is 4 sq ft or 25% smaller.  I am thinking that you use the #3 pots because of the way they fit into your 4 x 4 tent--you must have pots actually touching one another.  In a 30 x 58 tent, using the same pots, you will have room between the plants and the walls of the tent--space not taken up by plants.  Most of how many plants you can get into a given space is dependent on the size and _shape_ of the pots.  I have some 3 gallons plastic pots that have a footprint of a bit under 7 x 7, I have some 3 gallon smart pots that have a footprint of a little over 9 x 9--same amount of medium, but quite a difference if I am filling a tent.  I find the smart pots also spread out a bit larger than the stated footprint of the pot.  And they all have some kind of container that acts as a drip tray (I am partial to dollar store plastic dishpans).  Also, as a side note, remember that more plants does not necessarily mean more bud.   I had 14 plants in my 4 x 4--8 of them were reg seeds and unsexed.  I have pulled out 3 males so far and feel way better about the tent with fewer plants in it.  However if you want to absolutely fill the 30 x 58 tent, you might look for pots with a footprint that fits well into a 30 x 58" space.  Three gallon pots come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2018)

I usually use #1 pots in the 3x5 and when I move them to the 4x4, I transplant them into #3 pots so it has worked out all along. I just felt 4x4 to 4x4 seemed logical.

I know I have way too much going on right now for a state that's not legal. I am way past the federal minimums. I plan to sell one or 2 tents and scale down. Just wondering what I want to sell and what I want to keep.

Still didn't answer.... how are LEDs for vegging?


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 13, 2018)

I have been reading about LED vs T5 for vegging and OMG!!!!! Everyone has their opinion and (as always) if you don't agree, you're an asshat. LMAO Wow, tough topic. LOL

Anyway, it seems there's good and bad on both sides, as always, but I wanted to explore some things I read. I was going to start a new thread but it seemed to fit in here.

LED for seedlings and clones....

Most posts were in favor of T5 for seedlings and clones. Primarily, the ability to switch some bulbs off and on to control the light output. OK, I'm with that but couldn't you dim an LED low enough for clones and seedlings?

Bulb replacement... 

Wow, T5's are pretty expensive and they don't seem to last real long. LEDs last forever (well, OK just the rest of my life. LOL) So, get the best of both worlds.. they have LED conversion bulbs for T5's. 1000 bulbs sells them. Pretty expensive but if they last forever.... cool, I don't mind paying the premium. Not sure if they work in the basic Hydrofarm T5 ballast setup.

I'm so confused. LOL

Heat, light, size, cost, watts, photons, neutrons, green light, red light, blue light...... I'm starting to hear the Twilight Zone theme in my head.

I love my T5.

Maybe because it's new but I don't like LED so far. I guess I just don't like that blurple color. It seems to fill the entire room and makes everything all different looking. Even my nute container labels look different and spooky. I'm hearing Twilight Zone again. LOL

I need to look into the white (looking) LED's if I'm going to go that route. Is there a name for the ones that don't look blurple?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 13, 2018)

White [email protected] 3500k 48 w, 9000 lumens per, use as many as you need. 

View attachment 713AE141-D910-4EDD-9D0D-AF0B16303E81.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2018)

Hackerman, i start seedlings under an led. When they are a couple weeks old i turn on the big Lush sucker LED.. no burn just happy. I never move it the whole grow. Love my lush light.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 13, 2018)

@Rosie. I didn't think it should be a problem. As long as you can turn it down, I don't see why there should be a problem with LEDs for clones/seedlings.

OK, over that one.

@2RE, I'm not sure if I'm going to make my own or buy one outright. I am pretty good with an iron so I'm sure it's within my scope. I like the idea that I can make it custom sized to my room. I do have an odd sized flowering room.

Hey, HG, I remember you said you use a 2' T5. Would that be good for vegging in a 4x4 tent? 

I'm still so confused but at least the Twilight Zone music has stopped. LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2018)

I think it might not be quite enough for a 4 x 4 tent.  I bought it for a 32 x 32 tent and it worked great in there.  It is a 12 bulb (30,000 lumen) unit and there are 3 switches so you can run 4, 8 or 12 bulbs.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 14, 2018)

Cool, thanks.

Do you measure LEDs in LUX and Lumens like our HID lights?

I notice my Raspberry Pi is recording about a 40% reduction in LUX from T5 to LED.

The funny thing is, the overall LUX was reduced from almost 12k to about 7k but the infrared actually went up from about 1300 to about 1500.


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2018)

No you don't measure leds in lumens or lux. They are measured in PAR, PPF, and PPFD.
PAR is photo synthetically active radiation and is actually a range of wavelengths from 400nm to 700nm. PPF is photosynthetic photon flux, the number of photons a light source emits per second in the PAR range. PPFD is photosynthetic photon flux density and typically is measured in regards to surface area. Micromoles per square meter per second. This is the closet measurement to lux or foot candles.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 14, 2018)

Cool, thanks. 

I did a quick search and, fortunately, RPi already has sensors out and available for this. They even had one called the "ParDuino" for the Aruino. LOL

Thanks bud.

What's up with the white (looking) LED grow lights? Are those called something special? Looking for search terms to send me the right direction. Thanks


----------



## umbra (Feb 14, 2018)

The leds in the breeding box are Samsung 561C leds. Bought them as a kit after 2red put 1 together.
https://solstrip.com/en/
From there I saw BBP do his COB light project. So I looked at those kits as well and a number of COBs are white.
https://cobkits.com/
Of course, someone to explain it all in common terms that the chronically stoned can understand.
http://ledgardener.com/about/


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 14, 2018)

The strips are really really getting popular.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 16, 2018)

Been doing s little reading. Sure seems like people hate white LEDs....

https://platinumgrowlights.com/2016/09/25/are-white-leds-used-in-led-grow-lights-better-for-growing/

http://www.ledgrowlightshq.co.uk/white-leds/

https://www.blackdogled.com/faq_white-led

There are a million others. Am I misunderstanding something. I really don't like Blurple and it will probably stop me from converting entirely to LED. At least for now.

I was under the impression that "full spectrum" and "wide spectrum" and all that was good. Seems it's great for human eyes but not for plants????


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2018)

That's why PAR is a better measurement with leds, it actually measures the light that the plants respond to. So that it's not about absolute maximum of light, but more about the usable light. The white leds are coming on their own. The spydrx is making many true believers in the white light leds.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 16, 2018)

I noticed that many of the poo poo's about white LEDs are coming from grow light manufacturers. Maybe just marketing poo poo since they make blurple and their competitors make white.

It's so difficult to know what and whom to believe these days. Money money money. It's always about who can steal the most money. Sad.

I really don't think I'll go LED if I have to deal with Blurple. I often sit with my plants for hours at a time and these blurple lights are not real pleasant to the eye.

But, if the white LEDs are not even as good as the HID that I have..... blah blah. So much talk. So little truth. It's the reason why I have to do so many things for myself before I know for sure. It's not that I don't believe people, it's just that everyone lies. LMAO


----------



## umbra (Feb 16, 2018)

hope this helps some:
https://fluence.science/technology/physiospec-broad-spectrum-led-lights/
more than photosyhthesis


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 16, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> I really don't think I'll go LED if I have to deal with Blurple. I often sit with my plants for hours at a time and these blurple lights are not real pleasant to the eye.



I know whatcha mean, I like hanging with my plants too. I tried one cheap blurple light and hated it. Used it for part of a single grow and now it sits on a shelf...


----------



## sopappy (Feb 24, 2018)

2RedEyes said:


> I know whatcha mean, I like hanging with my plants too. I tried one cheap blurple light and hated it. Used it for part of a single grow and now it sits on a shelf...



I turn my exhaust fan off when I putter in there (or read, lousy for naps :-(
I watched a video once where the guy had a co2 metre and the thing skyrocketed when he was in there.
and I'm always ranting and raving in there too, blasting them with co2 like a drill sergeant. Get the lead out ya lazy bastids GROW DAMMIT!
It should be helping, must be like spoon-feeding a baby.


----------

